# [xorg-x11 6.8] pb fluxbox idesk (resolu)

## moon69

salut,

comme beaucoup j'ai installer la version6.8  :Wink: 

ya quelque bug que j'arrive pas a resoudre:

config: xorg fluxbox idesk gkrellm2

1- la commande "gkrellm2 -w &" ne fonctionne pas il me dit:

```
le parametre -w est ignore quand la fenetre est de type dock"
```

et gkrellm apparais en plein centre du bureau, c'est genant

2- quand je met dans xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
>     Option "Composite" "Enable"
> 
> EndSection
> ...

 

idesk n'apparais pas, il est present et demarre, mais les icones sur le bureau sont invisible!

si vous avez une idee, ca fait 2 heure que je bug la dessusLast edited by moon69 on Sat Sep 18, 2004 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silentdav

je suis aussi passé à la version 6.8

pour gkrellm j'ai pas de problème (gkrellm -w) mais j'ai pas activé l'option doc dans propriétés, je place gkrellm ou je veux qu'il apparaisse,  j'active mémoriser l'emplacement en quittant, je le ferme et relance X et voilà  :Cool: 

pour idesk j'ai le même problème   :Sad:   (m'enfin il me servait plus que pour la décoration   :Rolling Eyes:  )

edit : btw il y a une nouvelle version de fluxbox (~arch) dans portage ...

----------

## moon69

 *Quote:*   

>  pour gkrellm j'ai pas de problème (gkrellm -w) mais j'ai pas activé l'option doc dans propriétés, je place gkrellm ou je veux qu'il apparaisse, j'active mémoriser l'emplacement en quittant, je le ferme et relance X et voila
> 
> 

 

ouais, c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais ca resoud pas le bleme du slit

en plsu gkrellm2 apparais dans la barre des taches!

par contre idesk, je m'en sert, ca m'endicap vachement

si kelk1 a une idee ?

----------

## moon69

je suis le seul a avoir ce probleme ?

cchez vous idesk avec xorg 6.8 marche bien  ?

----------

## PtitLu

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> je suis le seul a avoir ce probleme ?
> 
> cchez vous idesk avec xorg 6.8 marche bien  ?

 Non, idesk ne fonctionne pas dans ce cas là. Même avec le flux de la version instable de gentoo. La version CVS de fluxbox semble corriger les divers plantages liés à la transparence.

Peut-être que les soucis de idesk sont corrigés par la même occasion  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *PtitLu wrote:*   

> La version CVS de fluxbox semble corriger les divers plantages liés à la transparence.

 

Oui, j'ai signalé ça ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1537000#1537000 , où j'ai mis un ebuild qui compile fluxbox à partir des sources de la cvs

----------

## moon69

merci

----------

## yoyo

Et pour ce qui est de 'idesk' ???

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *PtitLu wrote:*   La version CVS de fluxbox semble corriger les divers plantages liés à la transparence. 
> 
> Oui, j'ai signalé ça ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1537000#1537000 , où j'ai mis un ebuild qui compile fluxbox à partir des sources de la cvs

 

il y a une nouvelle version de flux en ~x86 la version -r3 ça va peut-être aider

 *changelog wrote:*   

> *fluxbox-0.9.10-r3 (15 Sep 2004)
> 
>   15 Sep 2004; Ciaran McCreesh <ciaranm@gentoo.org>
> 
>   +files/0.9.10/fluxbox-0.9.10-all-about-me.patch,
> ...

 

----------

## moon69

ba cette nouvelle version ne ma pas corriger le bleme des slit!  :Sad: 

par contre ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est que je suis a worg 6.8 sur mon serveur avec fluxbox le slit marche!   :Shocked: 

c'est aleatoire

----------

## Argian

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> par contre ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est que je suis a worg 6.8 sur mon serveur avec fluxbox le slit marche!   

 Il y a gkrellm dans ce slit ?

----------

## moon69

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a gkrellm dans ce slit ?

 

vi 

 *Quote:*   

> gkrellm2 -w &

 

dans startup, et il me dock qu'il ne peut pas avec les types de fenetre dock!

et sur l'autre pc , meme config, et pas d'erreur

----------

## Argian

Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir coché "Positionner le type de la fenêtre à dock ou panneau" dans les propriétés ?

----------

## moon69

 *Quote:*   

> Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir coché "Positionner le type de la fenêtre à dock ou panneau" dans les propriétés ?

 

tu veut dire dans le menu - configuer - slit - layer : j'ai choisi desktop

en plus comme je ne sais pas a quoi ca sert, je les ai tous tester!  :Smile: 

en plus ke pc ou ca cfonctionne, c'est en mode "dock" et ca marche bien

----------

## moon69

je vien de  reteser avec le mode "TOP" et c'est passer 

cest TOOPPEUU..  :Smile: 

enfin presque.. gkrellm n'aparais pas dans la barre des taches, mais il n'est pas dans le slit!!

en faite pour etre un peu de moin bete, c'est quoi est option layer exactement ?

y reste aussi plus qu'a elucider la disparition de idesk, plutot de son invisibilite avec composite, mais ce doit etre un bug  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> tu veut dire dans le menu - configuer - slit - layer : j'ai choisi desktop
> 
> en plus comme je ne sais pas a quoi ca sert, je les ai tous tester! 

 Non, je parlais de la config de gkrellm : Configuration >> Général >> Propriétés

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> en faite pour etre un peu de moin bete, c'est quoi est option layer exactement ?

 Le layer (=couche / strate en français) correspond à la "profondeur" de l'affichage. Par exemple, une fenêtre de layer "bottom" ne sera jamais affichée au-dessus d'une fenêtre de layer "top"

----------

## moon69

effectivement c'etait ca

merci

me reste juste a trouver pour idesk

----------

## bosozoku

Bonjour, je viens d'installer xorg6.8 et j'utilisais moi aussi idesk. 

Il est invisible, personne ne sait comment résoudre le problème ?

----------

## matthias*

moi c'est en passant à fluxbox 0.9.10 ( mais toujours en Xorg 6.7 ) que idesk fout la merde, il est invisible et de plus les textes sont également invisibles !! bref, je suis revenu à fluxbox 0.9.9 pour le moment ...

----------

## bosozoku

```
$ fluxbox -version

Fluxbox 0.9.10-gentoo-r3 : (c) 2001-2004 Henrik Kinnunen 

 $ X -version

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

[...]

```

Aucun problème.

----------

## matthias*

y a donc une merde chez moi, flutte , va falloir que je scrute le change log fluxbox pour essayer de trouver le blem ..

----------

